# Opossum Heidi sagt Oscar-Sensation voraus



## Mandalorianer (25 Feb. 2011)

*Opossum Heidi sagt Oscar-Sensation voraus​*

Heidi, das schielende Opossum aus dem Leipziger Zoo, erobert gerade Hollywood. Das niedliche Tierchen wurde auserkoren, die Oscar-Gewinner vorauszusagen. Dazu wird sie via Live—Schaltung in die Talkshow von Jimmy Kimmel (43) geschalten und darf dann bestimmen, wer wohl eine der begehrten Oscar-Trophäen erhalten wird.

Bisher dürfen sich laut Heidi Natalie Portman (29) und Colin Firth (50) über einen Oscar freuen. Nun sollte sie auch noch bestimmen, welcher der beste Film des Jahres wird. Zur Auswahl standen: „The Kids Are All Right“, „The Fighter“ „The Social Network“, „True Grit“, „Toystory 3“, „The King's Speech“, „Black Swan“, „127“ Hours“, „Inception“ und „Winter's Bone“. Bei so vielen Filmen fällt die Wahl natürlich schwer.

Doch nach einigem Zögern schreitet Heidi zur Tat. Und wenn sie Recht behält, werden die diesjährigen Oscars in die Geschichte eingehen. Denn wenn es nach Heidi geht, dürfen sich gleich drei Filme über einen Oscar freuen. Dazu gehören „127 Hours“, „Inception“ und „The Fighter“. Wir sind gespannt, ob sich Heidis Prognose bewahrheitet und werden es euch natürlich am Sonntag mitteilen.


​


----------



## Q (25 Feb. 2011)

das wird ja immer doofer  sicherlich besteht das Opossumstreu aus Krakenasche


----------



## Tokko (25 Feb. 2011)

Selten so ein hässliches Vieh gesehen.


----------



## Franky70 (27 Feb. 2011)

Bald wird es Heidi als Kuscheltier geben, auf Tassen, als TV Serie, Hollywoodfilm...es scheint alles möglich zu sein. 

Ich unterstütze Heidi jedenfalls besonders in Sachen Natalie Portman.


----------



## Punisher (27 Feb. 2011)

danke


----------



## Franky70 (1 Okt. 2011)

RIP, symphatische, schielende Beutelratte! 
Kehrt bestimmt in einem Disney Film zurück...


----------

